# Thought's on Oliver's pedigree?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The thing that would concern me is looking at the pedigree - is while his parents do not have clearances, you can flip it vertical to see info on littermates of those parents. And there was a littermate of the mom who had a heart defect. And looks like there a few elbow dysplasia results as well. 

I don't want to bring up the cancer thing - but there are a few dogs with young cancer behind him as well. 

That's just a small sampling... and keep in mind the reason why I can see stuff like this without searching very hard, it's because of honest owners putting that information out there. There's a lot of pedigrees out there which have the same amount of stuff going on, but it's kept hush-hush. 

Me personally - I'd at the very least do the OFA cardio exam (at a cardiologist). Even though your dog isn't a breeding dog, it can give you peace of mind. I'd also keep him lean and be careful with over-exercise prior to a decent time to get the hips/elbows checked.


----------

